# Surefire Backup



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm on my way to pick one up, will have more info later tonight!!!:devil:


----------



## IcantC (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Please post up pics, reivew, comparisons and beamshots if you can. Lucky you!


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

What? Where? Who did you order from? oo:


----------



## Draven451 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Looks like an interesting light!

We want a full report after you finish playing with it! :nana:


----------



## skalomax (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

If this light has flat regulation, I'm buying it.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*


----------



## Nathan (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*




Hoping to find out the answer to the big question:
Does it run on a 3.7V rechargeable?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



mspeterson said:


> I'm on my way to pick one up, will have more info later tonight!!!:devil:


Quit being a tease and show us the beamshot!


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I just checked my email and according to Batteryjunction.com......



> Dear David,
> Your order #45007 has *shipped* and the tracking information is below. Thank you for your business!
> Quantity: 1 - SUREFIRE E1B E1B Backup!22 LED FLashlight - E1B-BK-WH + 8 Free Batteries


 
SWEET!!

          

MSax


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



MSaxatilus said:


> I just checked my email and according to Batteryjunction.com......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




ME TOO!!!!!:twothumbs



.


----------



## nosuchagency (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

just placed my order as well. looks like a good deal all around; plenty of batts & free shipping to boot. :thumbsup:


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



DaFABRICATA said:


> ME TOO!!!!!:twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> .





*MEEH THREE!!!!!:twothumbs*


----------



## NotRegulated (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I also got the email! Mine has shipped too!

ME FOUR


----------



## Illum (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

what exactly is so significant about the "strong light"?:thinking:
it looks nothing like its surefire brothers


enlighten me [or egg me] on this one will ya?:laughing:


----------



## Fooboy (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

TAG for review and beamshots (pref. vs. L1 Cree)


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Woohoo...I just got shipping confirmation on mine so I should have it tomorrow!

- Chris


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Did you buy one? outdoor beam shots please.:naughty:


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I've got one coming too. Woo hoo...I can't wait. In the mean time...how bout some more shots?


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



- Chris


----------



## __philippe (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Some clarifications about the E1B switching mechanism (courtesy BrightGuy site...;-)

*Switching of SureFire E1B Backup:*

*Constant-on high-output beam* - fully depress the tailcap pushbutton switch until it clicks on.
*Constant-on low-output beam* - first click the tailcap pushbutton switch to constant-on high-output - or momentary on high-output. From this position, click the E1B Backup off and back on again within two seconds.

*Momentary-on high-output beam* - partially depress the tailcap pushbutton switch.
*Momentary-on low-output beam* - first partially depress the tailcap switch for momentary-on high-output beam. From this position, release the pushbutton switch, returning the E1B to the off position, and then partially depress the switch again within two seconds.


Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

First impression after just over two hours: :twothumbs
How about some quick beamshots?:shrug:



:thumbsup: These were taken in a small bathroom with what we happened to have on hand, and are just meant to give a quick fix, so no need to tell me they suck:sick2:; I will try and get some better shots tonight or tomorrow. 



here are the contestants:







The Surefire Backup is on the left in all pics
Backup v. Novatac 120T





Backup v. PD-S





Backup v. Malkoff P60 Q5





same as above but adjusted to show the hotspot

Backup v. Novatac 120T





Backup v. PD-S





Backup v. Malkoff P60 Q5






Here is a shot of the two Backups we had open, pretty consistent for a sample of two...........







Please take these shots with a grain of salt, the hotspot of the backup is noticeably brighter than the Novatac and PD-S, throw is better than the Novatac/Pd-S. The 120Tand PD-S have brighter round coronas , while the Backup has a corona like the L1-Cree , lotsa hotspot with a useful dash of spill. The optic in the Backup appears to be similar to those used in the newest round of Malkoff P60 dropins, and the beams are very similar as well.


----------



## woodrow (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

It might be worth putting up with the snow to have Brightguy or Batteryjunction within driving distance!


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

THANKS mspeterson!

Can't wait to try mine out.

How do you think the hot spot compares to the other lights.

Do you like it so far?


----------



## Wicho (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Thanks for posting the pics! 

The next question is: When will we see the first ML1-B, aka "StrongER Light"?


----------



## GreySave (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

As much as I like the way this light looks and would feel, I really think I prefer the L1 style operation. I suppose if I was using it as a true "back up" light it would be OK. I just do not like that style of switching on my primary use lights. All a matter of personal preference.

Glad you guys got your lights that quickly though. I've purcahsed from both suppliers and they are both great!


----------



## Rich (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Thanks for the pics and the switching info!

The Backup is a nice size and shape but I have reservations about the switching. The mulit push (or, twist) switching isn't so bad when when you 
aren't in a rush, but a few times recently when I really needed a flashlight I found that a simple switch and a nice bright light is what wanted. My little multi 
twist Fenix was a pain in the backside. I was so glad I had my E2L cree (2007) and my L4 when I really needed the light.

That said, I'll give the Backup a try our local Surefire dealer.

Rich


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



CandlePowerForumsUser said:


> THANKS mspeterson!
> 
> Can't wait to try mine out.
> 
> ...



I like it alot so far! The clip is sweet, lets the light drop way down into the pocket, won't work bezel up in pocket now. It will clip to a hat and stay put, but is kinda tight on a thicker billed hat. The interface is superb, this is how a multistage clicky should work!!! I added a few comments about the beamshots under the pics.


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Well, I just ordered two from OpticsHQ yesterday. One is being shipped to me, and the other is being shipped to Milky. When I told him I was calling Mike to order one, he asked me to get one for him also. So, we'll see what Scott thinks of it soon enough. Ours are being delivered this coming Tuesday. I can't wait.



Wicho said:


> Thanks for posting the pics!
> 
> The next question is: When will we see the first ML1-B, aka "StrongER Light"?


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

From looking at those shots it looks like it will throw great!


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



mspeterson said:


> I like it alot so far! The clip is sweet, lets the light drop way down into the pocket, won't work bezel up in pocket now. It will clip to a hat and stay put, but is kinda tight on a thicker billed hat. The interface is superb, this is how a multistage clicky should work!!! I added a few comments about the beamshots under the pics.



Looks like the bulbous head might be kind of uncomfortable when it's deep inside your pocket? :sick2: Too big for head up?

- Chris


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Rich said:


> Thanks for the pics and the switching info!
> 
> The Backup is a nice size and shape but I have reservations about the switching. The mulit push (or, twist) switching isn't so bad when when you
> aren't in a rush, but a few times recently when I really needed a flashlight I found that a simple switch and a nice bright light is what wanted. My little multi
> ...



This switch couldn't be any more different from the fenix switch. It's a simple clicky basically, with a "hidden" low feature. Click it once for high, click once for off, and as long as you give it approximately 5 seconds off to reset to high, your next click will give you high. Click quicker than 5 seconds and you will get low. Once you click on a level, you must click off before you can change to the other level, so no accidental level changes like with fenix. No strobe, either!!!!!

I'm not a fan of clickies with more than one level, don't own any and sold all those that I have owned, including the EDC lights. IMHO the L1/L2/A2 switch was the best two-level switch available, now I'm not so sure!!!!! Can't wait until some more people have theirs, will be interesting to see how folks like it......I think it's a keeper.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I wish I had $110, I guess Ill just wait awhile. 

Do you have the rated lumens for the other lights?
Cant wait to see some outdoor shots.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



> When I told him I was calling Mike to order one, he asked me to get one for him also. So, we'll see what Scott thinks of it soon enough.


 
Hopefully he can get it apart so he can replace the TIR with a reflector in my E1B!!

MSax


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Gimpy00Wang said:


> Looks like the bulbous head might be kind of uncomfortable when it's deep inside your pocket? :sick2: Too big for head up?
> 
> - Chris



IMHO, all of the Surefire LED heads are too big for bezel up carry. With this new clip, about 1 5/8" of the light are in pocket, while 2 1/8 is out of pocket- not a good ratio!!! With the bezel down, this light is very comfortable in blue jeans, not too bulky for meand also feels very secure.


----------



## Draven451 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Thanks for the update with the pictures and the beam shots. Looks like a nice new light~*


----------



## MikeLip (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



mspeterson said:


>



I think I'll make that trip tomorrow after work!


----------



## Optik49 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

:thanks:


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Does this work with a rechargeable?


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Thanks for the review mspeterson ! :wave:

*Did you notice about the Backup tint ? Is it "ice cold" white ?*

I´m asking because I don´t want another SF with greenish tint...


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Federal LG said:


> Thanks for the review mspeterson ! :wave:
> 
> *Did you notice about the Backup tint ? Is it "ice cold" white ?*
> 
> I´m asking because I don´t want another SF with greenish tint...




We're in agreement on that!!! No green at all in either of the units that I tried, both were very white, not too icy (blueish) white, a great "neutral white" to my eyes.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

question! is the 2 stage output controlled by the driver in the head of is it in the clickie?

This could prove to be an excellent host for modders looking for more power and or beam type.

Thanks


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



mspeterson said:


> We're in agreement on that!!! No green at all in either of the units that I tried, both were very white, not too icy (blueish) white, a great "neutral white" to my eyes.



Thank *GOD*!
I will not buy one right now, so I hope this "very white tint" keep coming until I buy it!

Thanks Peterson! :thumbsup:


----------



## senna94 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Beastmaster said:


> Does this work with a rechargeable?



I would also like to know if it will work with reachargeables??????? Although knowing Surefire they made the body just tight enough to keep you from doing just that. 

Paul


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



CandlePowerForumsUser said:


> question! is the 2 stage output controlled by the driver in the head of is it in the clickie?
> 
> This could prove to be an excellent host for modders looking for more power and or beam type.
> 
> Thanks



This appears to be a regular Surefire Clicky switch in a slightly redesigned housing; it works fine on an E2E body. Like the new E1L/E2L, the magic is in the head. The Z52 tailcap works great for those of you that don't like clickies, now I wonder if an E2D tailcap would work, or if it would interfear with the clip?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

You lucky dog! I am fearful to make a trip to Brightguy! I would end up buying more that just one light! I bet you felt like a kid in a candy store there eh?


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



senna94 said:


> I would also like to know if it will work with reachargeables??????? Although knowing Surefire they made the body just tight enough to keep you from doing just that.
> 
> Paul



After the KX1 head issue and the L1 not necessarily working with rechargeables, I won't buy a light unless it will work with one.

I realize that SF wants us to buy primaries. I want the flexibility for both.

This light is a toss up for me. For a few quid more, I get a Novatac 120T with more capabilities, it's more pocketable, it's smaller, has more flexibility, and the only thing I can't do is put it on a cap....

...and I'm a serious SF fanboy too...

-Steve


----------



## Russianesq (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

:goodjob:


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

How big is the head compared to other SF E series units? That's another curious thing that would be cool to see.

-Steve


----------



## FredericoFreire (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Beastmaster said:


> Does this work with a rechargeable?



2nd on that. The big question is if it takes RCR-123 :thinking:


----------



## Nathan (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Some one had created a graphic superimposing the E1B with a E1L. The heads are close the same size. The E1B just has the smooth contour on the upper half of the bezel.

mspeterson, does the head screw onto other E-series bodies?


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Beastmaster said:


> How big is the head compared to other SF E series units? That's another curious thing that would be cool to see.
> 
> -Steve



Me too...
I would love some beamshots and comparisons pics between this new E1B and the L1 Cree!


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Nathan said:


> Some one had created a graphic superimposing the E1B with a E1L. The heads are close the same size. The E1B just has the smooth contour on the upper half of the bezel.
> 
> mspeterson, does the head screw onto other E-series bodies?




Sure does! Everything seems to be E-series compatable!!!


----------



## Wicho (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

So what happens when you try lighting up that E1B head on a 2x123 body with two cells? ?


----------



## Nathan (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Thanks!!!

Now, I'm not going to ask you to try the E1B head with an RCR123 or 17670. I wouldn't want you to possibly ruin your fresh-out-of-the-package one-day-old light.

I'll let someone else ask...


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

unbelievable! Bright guy is 5 minutes from the office. I was going to stop there today but didn't. I never would have guessed they had the Backup in stock already. Good job. Thanks for the pictures so fast.

Bill


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Nathan said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Now, I'm not going to ask you to try the E1B head with an RCR123 or 17670. I wouldn't want you to possibly ruin your fresh-out-of-the-package one-day-old light.
> 
> I'll let someone else ask...



Already did a few posts ago.


----------



## eric_wolf (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Mine shipped from BatteryJunction today as well. :twothumbs


----------



## Burgess (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Thank you to *everyone* for posting these quick results. :thumbsup:


Can you tell us if the light is_* fully-regulated*_ ?


On both intensities ?




BTW . . . .

i don't know if having BrightGuy or BatteryJunction
located _*just 10 minutes away*_
would be a Good thing, or a Bad thing. :devil: ___ :wave:

_


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Wicho said:


> So what happens when you try lighting up that E1B head on a 2x123 body with two cells? ?



Not gonna try that!!! That is "for display" only , but the little light works, just not as bright with a primary....:laughing:

Sorry guys, no rechargables to try, but I can say that the primary cells fit loosely in the body, there should be plenty of room to fit R123's, don't know if you should however.

Somebody asked if these lights still have the lock out tailcap, and the answer is : Yes, they sure do.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Those legos look sweet. Now E1B owners can choose between it, the KX1, and the KL4. Interesting.


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

This I don't understand.
Why in the world do you want to exchange the OPtic?
Hell anybody can make a flashlight work with a reflector. they literally OLD technology. I am quite sure SureFire spent a fair amount of Dough in R and D in devoloping THIS optic. Look at that beam!! It looks to me to be brighter than almost all of the lights it was compared to. If you add a reflector to that head (looks hard due to the unusual shape of the head) you will have a light with a beal allready available on 50 different flashlights. The beam on the E1B looks very cool.
I can't wait for mine to come.
Yaesumofo




MSaxatilus said:


> Hopefully he can get it apart so he can replace the TIR with a reflector in my E1B!!
> 
> MSax


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I must say I don't like optics but this one looks very nice. I like the shape too. Did anybody ask, is it HA3 coating? Hopefully these light's won't have any early quirks in em. If I only had $110.......


----------



## senna94 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



MARNAV1 said:


> I must say I don't like optics but this one looks very nice. I like the shape too. Did anybody ask, is it HA3 coating? Hopefully these light's won't have any early quirks in em. If I only had $110.......




It would be nice if someone that has one would run theirs on high for a few minutes just to make sure it does not exhibit the same problem the L1 Cree did when it first came out. The dreaded blinking after a couple of minutes on high.


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



senna94 said:


> It would be nice if someone that has one would run theirs on high for a few minutes just to make sure it does not exhibit the same problem the L1 Cree did when it first came out. The dreaded blinking after a couple of minutes on high.



I've had it on for approx. 5 min. continuous, no blinking to speak of; I've also clicked the tailcap about 200 times to test it out, no problems, very nice clicky action. It's running right now, will leave it on for an hour to see what we get....


----------



## senna94 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Great news!!!!!!!! Thanks for the quick response. It is always good to know that a new product has little or no bugs. Also, kudos to Surefire for getting this product out so quickly after the shot show.


----------



## planex (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Just curious about how warm it will get after extended runtime on high.


----------



## jdriller (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



yaesumofo said:


> This I don't understand.
> Why in the world do you want to exchange the OPtic?
> Hell anybody can make a flashlight work with a reflector. they literally OLD technology. I am quite sure SureFire spent a fair amount of Dough in R and D in devoloping THIS optic. Look at that beam!! It looks to me to be brighter than almost all of the lights it was compared to. If you add a reflector to that head (looks hard due to the unusual shape of the head) you will have a light with a beal allready available on 50 different flashlights. The beam on the E1B looks very cool.
> I can't wait for mine to come.
> Yaesumofo



You have to know Msax to understand. He and reflectors are one!!!


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I'm waiting to see if a RCR123 is OK to use. Matt from Battery Junction does not recommend using one.

Who is going to be the "Guina Pig"? :thinking:


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I only saw BACKUP written on the body so far in the pics. Where on the light it says Surefire? More pics please


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



ernsanada said:


> I'm waiting to see if a RCR123 is OK to use. Matt from Battery Junction does not recommend using one.
> 
> Who is going to be the "Guina Pig"? :thinking:



I'm probably going to take the RCR123A plunge when mine arrives early next week. I'll be using it mostly on high, and burning up a primary in 1.3 hrs. is against my religion. I know how SF feels about rechargeables, but it would be hard for me to believe the E1B can't handle 3.6-4.2v. 

My technical knowledge, though, is minimal, so I would love to hear more educated opinions from others. Anyone?


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



> This I don't understand.
> Why in the world do you want to exchange the OPtic?


....erahhhh.... cus they are ringy and annoying.


> You have to know Msax to understand. He and reflectors are one!!!


Then again, as my friend jdriller said it best.... I suppose I have a bias towards reflectors. I don't tend to hide my feelings either.

Seriously, I have to admit that Surefire has really come a long way with their optics R&D. I just still don't see them competing against a good reflector. Maybe I'll be proven wrong with the E1B, who knows.

I'm just hoping that they didn't use loc-tite just in case. 

MSax


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



AFAustin said:


> I know how SF feels about rechargeables, but it would be hard for me to believe the E1B can't handle 3.6-4.2v.
> 
> My technical knowledge, though, is minimal, so I would love to hear more educated opinions from others. Anyone?




Well, after going from the KL1 final gen which could handle 1xRCR123A, to a first gen KX1 which can't handle anything but primaries, who knows what SureFire will do next.

-Steve


----------



## PetesTactical (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Is it regulated like an L1?


----------



## MikeLip (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



PetesTactical said:


> Is it regulated like an L1?



Yes. And it's SMALLER! Looking at the Surefire website, it looks the same size as the E1L!

It has a lower low, a higher high that the L1. A longer low runtime at 37 hours vs 16, and nearly the same high runtime. This looks like the perfect SF pocket light.


Awwww MAN! I am definitely stopping by Brightguy tomorrow.


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Beastmaster said:


> Well, after going from the KL1 final gen which could handle 1xRCR123A, to a first gen KX1 which can't handle anything but primaries, who knows what SureFire will do next.
> 
> -Steve



Thanks for that post. I love my E2L Cree, but had never read up on the E1L/KX1 boost circuit and its inability to properly handle an RCR123A. You're right, I guess the E1B innards are a mystery so far, so it's anybody's guess? :thinking:


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I have seen optics which are very smooth My surefire 6P with a malkoff dropin has NO RINGS.
I have also seen plenty of reflectored flashlights with rings like hell. Like a Mag reflector and a LUX III can even be ringy.
I don't think that a reflector or optic meang you get rings.
BTW IN the beam shots shown in this thread I was not able to see rings.
Nor were rings mentioned...
Go figure.
Hell even saturn has rings.
Yaesumofo




MSaxatilus said:


> ....erahhhh.... cus they are ringy and annoying.
> Then again, as my friend jdriller said it best.... I suppose I have a bias towards reflectors. I don't tend to hide my feelings either.
> 
> Seriously, I have to admit that Surefire has really come a long way with their optics R&D. I just still don't see them competing against a good reflector. Maybe I'll be proven wrong with the E1B, who knows.
> ...


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



yaesumofo said:


> I have seen optics which are very smooth My surefire 6P with a malkoff dropin has NO RINGS.
> I have also seen plenty of reflectored flashlights with rings like hell. Like a Mag reflector and a LUX III can even be ringy.
> I don't think that a reflector or optic meang you get rings.
> BTW IN the beam shots shown in this thread I was not able to see rings.
> ...


Good point.


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



MikeLip said:


> Yes. And it's SMALLER! Looking at the Surefire website, it looks the same size as the E1L!
> 
> It has a lower low, a higher high that the L1. A longer low runtime at 37 hours vs 16, and nearly the same high runtime. This looks like the perfect SF pocket light.
> 
> ...




Mike, Do it!!! You won't regret it!!!:devil: 
Don't forget to compliment Tina on the new MacBookPro.


----------



## djblank87 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I just posted in the E1B thread and then saw this one.......:candle:

I too received my E1B tracking number from Battery Junction..

Thanks again MattK and BatteryJunction you guys are great....:nana:


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I was stoked when i read about this flashlight, small, durable, two settings, everything, but then I read the light settings. 80 lumens?
Its not bad but it sure isnt great. When a P2D can put out 160 lumens for an hour this thing does only half that? Sure the 5 lumen thing is good, and from the pics the lens seems good, but is 80 enough? I know its great for small to medium size rooms, maybe even adequate for large ones, but I would put 80 lumens at the base of what would be considered tactical.

That being said.... I want one for some reason. I just have reservations about spending that much when I can get a cheaper fenix P2D which almost doubles the light output.

As far as accessories go, does surefire or anyone else make drop ins for these types of flashlights like they do the 6P/G2?


----------



## manoloco (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

fenix p2d output, out the front of the flashlight should be closer to 115 lm not 160 (that is out the emitter)

i have an L1T v2 that should output around 65 lumens out the front in high, but its rated at 90 out the emitter

also had an l2d rb100 that advertised 175 lumens on turbo but comparing it to my novatac 120p on a ceiling bounce they were very very close in output, and the novatac is rated at 120 lumens out the front.

the novatac i have has the most neutral white tint compared to any other flashlight i have tried, its just the flickering in the lower settings that bother me, the l2d was a bit green on lowest level.

that being said, i think fenix are good and VERY useful lights, i like the L1T v2 its extremely efficient and useful
giving out around 65lm it is great indoors and outdoors, even though it doesnt throw as far as a flashlight with optics like the E1b


----------



## deathkenli (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

oops...


----------



## manoloco (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



deathkenli said:


> .


 
is that the reason you are buying so many?

just kidding 



to me it looks more like a tulip


----------



## Nathan (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



KeyGrip said:


> Those legos look sweet. Now E1B owners can choose between it, the KX1, and the KL4. Interesting.


 
...and the KX2 if using an RCR123.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



manoloco said:


> fenix p2d output, out the front of the flashlight should be closer to 115 lm not 160 (that is out the emitter)
> 
> i have an L1T v2 that should output around 65 lumens out the front in high, but its rated at 90 out the emitter
> 
> ...



granted its a bit larger but my inova T3 is rated at 100 lumens. Inova doesnt exagerate their numbers do they?


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

There's more to a light than just lumen ratings & numbers. I hope this doesn't turn into a "Surefire vs. Brand X vs. Brand Y" thread. zzzz...been there, done that. :shakehead


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



deathkenli said:


> .


 
Dude, that comment paired with your avatar....(backs out of room)


----------



## AzGB (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



deathkenli said:


> .


 

Not really. Have you ever taken a Rorschach test? :nana:


----------



## CPEng (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I sure hope its regulated better then the L1. I don't understand why some cheaper lights have so much better regulation.

The regulation is the only reason I haven't bought an L1, hopefully with the Backup surefire has fixed that problem.

So who is going to do a runtime graph?


----------



## manoloco (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



eyeeatingfish said:


> granted its a bit larger but my inova T3 is rated at 100 lumens. Inova doesnt exagerate their numbers do they?


 

fenix might be not exaggerating, as i´ve said they rate out of the emitter, instead of rating out of the front of the flashlight, like surefire.

granted, out of the front is most of the time, a more useful way to rate in a flashlight to an end user.

on the inovas: i have an X02 that is rated at 50 lumens but is a lot less bright than my L1T v2, which gives around 65lm out the front, and i doubt a 15lm difference would be that noticeable. 

but cannot tell you for sure how any of they rate, as i dont have any kind of proof, just a bit from using my lights, and info from here.


----------



## Penguin (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

So is the E1B a worthy alternative to the L1? Let's get some outdoor beamshots of both!


----------



## j3bnl (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Still awaiting some brave soul to try it with a 3.7v RCR123 before I take the plunge.


----------



## djblank87 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Penguin said:


> So is the E1B a worthy alternative to the L1? Let's get some outdoor beamshots of both!


 
Of course when I get my E1B either today or Saturday I will take some beamshot's of it outside along with an L1 cree and a few other lights. 

According to my email from BatteryJunction and my tracking number I'm thinking most likley Saturday. 

No worries guys I will get them up asap....


----------



## MikeLip (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



MSaxatilus said:


> ....erahhhh.... cus they are ringy and annoying.
> Then again, as my friend jdriller said it best.... I suppose I have a bias towards reflectors. I don't tend to hide my feelings either.
> 
> Seriously, I have to admit that Surefire has really come a long way with their optics R&D. I just still don't see them competing against a good reflector. Maybe I'll be proven wrong with the E1B, who knows.
> ...



My L1 has no rings, and it has optics.


----------



## MikeLip (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



mspeterson said:


> Mike, Do it!!! You won't regret it!!!:devil:
> Don't forget to compliment Tina on the new MacBookPro.



On my way in about 8 hours


----------



## Az_Tibor (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Nathan said:


> Some one had created a graphic superimposing the E1B with a E1L. The heads are close the same size. The E1B just has the smooth contour on the upper half of the bezel.


Hey, that was me! :twothumbs


MikeLip said:


> Yes. And it's SMALLER! Looking at the Surefire website, it looks the same size as the E1L!


Yep, it sure does!


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

To say that I am simply jealous, would be a vast understatement. Congrats man!! Out door beamshots please? Mine won't be here for at least three days.

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



KeyGrip said:


> Dude, that comment paired with your avatar....(backs out of room)


 
I was like literally not able to breath from laughing so hard. 

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



djblank87 said:


> Of course when I get my E1B either today or Saturday I will take some beamshot's of it outside along with an L1 cree and a few other lights.
> 
> According to my email from BatteryJunction and my tracking number I'm thinking most likley Saturday.
> 
> No worries guys I will get them up asap....


 

Well if your gettin yours saturday than mine should be here by then too.

EDIT: It says that my package is in transit and on time, but my scheduled delivery date is the 12th!!! On the link provided in the email when is you scheduled delivery date? I am kind of sad now because I thought by preordering I would get it soon... 

-Evan


----------



## Fooboy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I want to see L1 Cree vs. Backup indoor and outdoor beamshots!!!


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



deathkenli said:


> .


 


Ops... sorry DM...


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Fooboy said:


> I want to see L1 Cree vs. Backup indoor and outdoor beamshots!!!



*ME TOO!!*


----------



## djblank87 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Lightguy27 said:


> Well if your gettin yours saturday than mine should be here by then too.
> 
> EDIT: It says that my package is in transit and on time, but my scheduled delivery date is the 12th!!! On the link provided in the email when is you scheduled delivery date? I am kind of sad now because I thought by preordering I would get it soon...
> 
> -Evan


 

Hey Evan, 
I cannot access my email here at work but when I get home I will check it and see what the total time should be to my HQ and get back to you. 

Doug


----------



## Ralls (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I don't know if it's been asked already, but I'm curious to see if the E1B clip will fit on other lights, such as the L1, E1L, E2L, etc.?


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



> I have seen optics which are very smooth My surefire 6P with a malkoff dropin has NO RINGS.
> I have also seen plenty of reflectored flashlights with rings like hell. Like a Mag reflector and a LUX III can even be ringy.
> I don't think that a reflector or optic meang you get rings.
> BTW IN the beam shots shown in this thread I was not able to see rings.
> ...


 
"Saturn has rings."


Well, I guess I should clarify my position on optics. I have yet to see one that doesn't have rings ... or some type of weird artifact or beam imperfection. Are there crappy reflectors, absolutely. But Surefire, Fenix, McGizmo and many others have produced relectors that have nearly perfect beams. As of writing this post, I have yet to see an single optic that doesn't have some sort of weird artifact, ring or something wrong with it, as minor as it might be. Surefire and StenLight have been the closest so far that have actually produce one that I can honestly say I'm impressed with..... but..... they still aren't there yet.

As for beamshots, sometimes I find them a bit misleading. I've seen great beamshots that have led me to purchase a light knowing it has optics, only to wind up dissapointed and the poor unwanted light winds up on the B/S/T.

.....again, every new generation of TIR coming from Surefire is far superior than the last. I may change my mind someday (someday soon, hopefully), but till then I PREFER reflectors.

If you like optics, you can have mine. 

MSax


----------



## DM51 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

deathkenli, I have edited your post (#83) to remove the content. You are warned that there is no place for childish smut here. 

Federal_LG, the same goes for you too (your post #102).


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 8, 2008)

*aliens?*

A few pics of mine... In the pkg:





Bezel up -vs- bezel down:






Apparently aliens helped with the development of this light:




- Chris


----------



## X Racer (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: aliens?*

I'm also waiting to hear about the RCR123 compatibility.

Gimpy, nice small sebbie you got there. Is it a classic or standard ?


----------



## djblank87 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

@ Lightguy 27

Yes, sir you are correct my E1B will not be at my door until the 13th .

O'well I can wait......like I have a choice :nana:


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: aliens?*



X Racer said:


> I'm also waiting to hear about the RCR123 compatibility.
> 
> Gimpy, nice small sebbie you got there. Is it a classic or standard ?



Classic.

- Chris


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



DM51 said:


> deathkenli, I have edited your post (#83) to remove the content. You are warned that there is no place for childish smut here.
> 
> Federal_LG, the same goes for you too (your post #102).



Ok DM... sorry about that.


----------



## nosuchagency (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



mspeterson said:


> I've had it on for approx. 5 min. continuous, no blinking to speak of; I've also clicked the tailcap about 200 times to test it out, no problems, very nice clicky action. It's running right now, will leave it on for an hour to see what we get....


 
ms, just following up on whether any issues were experienced running it for a bit longer? thx


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Beastmaster said:


> Well, after going from the KL1 final gen which could handle 1xRCR123A, to a first gen KX1 which can't handle anything but primaries, who knows what SureFire will do next.
> 
> -Steve



sigh

I'll try this again.

the KX1 handles 3.0 R123 just fine, I use one as an EDC.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Well I stopped at Brightguy today on the way home from the office. I had no intention of buying the E1B, I just wanted to get a look at it. Tina handed me their show ( I did complement her on her new MacPro) piece and I took it to the back room with my Nitecore Defender. I couldn't wait to see how much brighter my DI was than the SF Backup. I mean really. The DI is listed at 190 lumens on a 14500 and the Backup is listed at 80. Even if you add 20 percent to the SF and subtract 20 percent from the DI the DI would still be brighter. WRONG! The Surefire backup looked twice as bright as the DI to me and considerably brighter than the Novatac and Muyshondt Nautilus. I can't wait until tonight. What a beautiful beam. Tight spot with what looks to be a smaller but very nice spill. The beam I chose looked as white as paper to me. The quality of this light looks top notch. The tube, head, and tail all look very well made and meant to be a true back up light you could depend on in the field.

I was not buying any more lights until I picked up the UA2 but could not resist this light. For all of you who wish you lived by Brightguy or BatteryJunction, I wish they would move out of town!! I would have a lot more money.

EDIT: Just a note: Greg at Brightguy said the dealers only received 12 each and he only has one or two left. If you have your heart set on having one now you may want to order right away.

Bill


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Hitthespot said:


> EDIT: Just a note: Greg at Brightguy said the dealers only received 12 each and he only has one or two left. If you have your heart set on having one now you may want to order right away.
> 
> Bill


According to their website, they are gone as of an hour or two ago. I just received a new L1 and E2L from Brightguy this morning, and was finally going to give in to temptation and get the E1B this afternoon, but thank goodness BG ran out. I'll pick one up in a month or two I guess.


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Hitthespot said:


> Well I stopped at Brightguy today on the way home from the office. I had no intention of buying the E1B, I just wanted to get a look at it. Tina handed me their show ( I did complement her on her new MacPro) piece and I took it to the back room with my Nitecore Defender. I couldn't wait to see how much brighter my DI was than the SF Backup. I mean really. The DI is listed at 190 lumens on a 14500 and the Backup is listed at 80. Even if you add 20 percent to the SF and subtract 20 percent from the DI the DI would still be brighter. WRONG! The Surefire backup looked twice as bright as the DI to me and considerably brighter than the Novatac and Muyshondt Nautilus. I can't wait until tonight. What a beautiful beam. Tight spot with what looks to be a smaller but very nice spill. The beam I chose looked as white as paper to me. The quality of this light looks top notch. The tube, head, and tail all look very well made and meant to be a true back up light you could depend on in the field.
> 
> I was not buying any more lights until I picked up the UA2 but could not resist this light. For all of you who wish you lived by Brightguy or BatteryJunction, I wish they would move out of town!! I would have a lot more money.
> 
> ...


Cool Bill! Lets see some outside beam shots! I live at Shaker Square, not the best location to go shining lights and flashing cameras at night...We need to convince Greg to use a little of that shop to make a Flashlight Testing Chamber, with light rests, a fog machine, integrating sphere, various light meters, a machine that goes bing..... 

Not too shabby, those lights arrived yesterday, dosen't look like they will last a day! This is going to be a VERY popular light I do believe!




Gimpy00Wang said:


> Classic.
> 
> - Chris



A classic knife and a soon to be classic light- superb combo, Gimpy! I roll with a large regular in BG42 in the right pocket, and starting yesterday the Backup in the left. BTW, congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



270winchester said:


> sigh
> 
> I'll try this again.
> 
> the KX1 handles 3.0 R123 just fine, I use one as an EDC.



Yes, but the more common 3.7v rechargeable ones blink. I have a KX1 too - it blinks when I put an AW on it.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



djblank87 said:


> Hey Evan,
> I cannot access my email here at work but when I get home I will check it and see what the total time should be to my HQ and get back to you.
> 
> Doug


 
Thanks man.:thumbsup:

EDIT: Just saw your post about the 13th, bummer. Oh well mine will be here the 12th :nana:. 

-Evan


----------



## MikeLip (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Hitthespot said:


> EDIT: Just a note: Greg at Brightguy said the dealers only received 12 each and he only has one or two left. If you have your heart set on having one now you may want to order right away.
> 
> Bill



I picked mine up today (thanks, Greg!). Wow! I did a few quick beam comparisons in the shop, and the Backup has a tighter and considerably brighter beam than the L1. I really like it. The clickie is VERY positive. I like the reversible clip, but I'm leaving it bezel-down for now, with the clip on the outside of my jeans pocket.

Very nice indeed.

I think the only light Greg has left is his demo!


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



mspeterson said:


> Cool Bill! Lets see some outside beam shots! I live at Shaker Square, not the best location to go shining lights and flashing cameras at night...We need to convince Greg to use a little of that shop to make a Flashlight Testing Chamber, with light rests, a fog machine, integrating sphere, various light meters, a machine that goes bing.....
> 
> Not too shabby, those lights arrived yesterday, dosen't look like they will last a day! This is going to be a VERY popular light I do believe!


 
Yea, He needs a Long dark room. Not that little 6X6 room all the way in the back of the store. Mike from Painesville was there about an hour after me. He picked one up also. Must be why there out of stock now. I left my receipt there and when I called Greg to see if I left it on his desk he said Mike just left. We should be hearing from him and getting his report pretty soon.

Bill


----------



## MikeLip (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Hitthespot said:


> Yea, He needs a Long dark room. Not that little 6X6 room all the way in the back of the store. Mike from Painesville was there about an hour after me. He picked one up also. Must be why there out of stock now. I left my receipt there and when I called Greg to see if I left it on his desk he said Mike just left. We should be hearing from him and getting his report pretty soon.
> 
> Bill




Already posted  It kinda looks like SF hit a home run with this little guy!


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



MikeLip said:


> Already posted  It kinda looks like SF hit a home run with this little guy!



w/ men on base!


----------



## Stillphoto (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Hmmm, so alien technology is an RFID tag/reader maker. So I'd imagine there is one located somewhere in the packaging, or in the light itself. Anyone found one in the packaging yet? It may actually be on the backside of the alientech sticker. 

I'm guessing that this means either surefire is using the tags for inventory, and can now scan an area of the warehouse for a particular box of lights (genius usage), or its embedded in the light, and would possibly get scanned when it's attempted to be exported illegally? My money is on inventory.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

The tag is in the pkg -- right under the alien label.  Here is a big, big version of the pic.

- Chris


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I know you guys have been waiting for more beam shots. Here are a few I took real quick. The camera was in manual mode to stop down the exposure so you can see the difference in brightness. 1/200 sec 3.8f.
Distance on all shots was approx 18 feet. 

E1B is on the right in all three photo's.

Nitecore on 14500 vs E1B







Nautilus vs E1B






P2D Q5 on Turbo (180 Lumens ) vs E1B






As you can see the E1B appears brigher than any of these lights. I can't wait until dark so I can do some more testing.

Bill


----------



## MikeLip (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

No surprise. The E1B is quite a handful.

Yeah, I'm gonna rave about it for a while


----------



## USM0083 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Any chance of an E2B running on a pair of -123s?


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Physical size comparison between the E1B Backup and the TW4 Milky Speedster (E1e + KL4):


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

anyone do a ceiling bounce to see which is brighter? P2D-CE is a pretty bright light. Spill I think would be brighter on the P2D-CE. I can't wait to get mine. :naughty:


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

just posted more beamshots in the reviews section if anybody is interested....


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



CandlePowerForumsUser said:


> anyone do a ceiling bounce to see which is brighter? P2D-CE is a pretty bright light. Spill I think would be brighter on the P2D-CE. I can't wait to get mine. :naughty:



Most reflector equipped lights that I have compared to the Backup have a brighter spill. This is evident at close distances. Get at around 20' or more and a funny thing happens. The spill from the reflectored lights isn't quite as useful and the hotspot quite spread out and lacking in intensity. This is where the backup shines!!! 

For up close work, I'm liking the F04 on the Backup.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



mspeterson said:


> Most reflector equipped lights that I have compared to the Backup have a brighter spill. This is evident at close distances. Get at around 20' or more and a funny thing happens. The spill from the reflectored lights isn't quite as useful and the hotspot quite spread out and lacking in intensity. This is where the backup shines!!!
> 
> For up close work, I'm liking the F04 on the Backup.:thumbsup:


 
Your right. My Nitecore and my P2D-Q5 ( Your also right Wade ) have a brighter and larger spill than the E1B. The Hot spot is noticably brighter on the E1B. I just walked outside ( It's dark now) and the E1B out throws the P2D-Q5 by a wide margin. The brighter spill of the P2D and DI was not as evident during the daytime. I don't have a light meter and a light box so I can't say for sure which has a total brighter output. It's like Wade said it depends on what you want. The E1B definitely throws better even if it is not as totaly bright as the P2D. I like both beam patterns.

Bill


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

THis is the point I am trying to bring across about those new SF optics for some time now. They have a medium sized hotspot that has a perfect area coverage in th emedium field and uses the photons very efficiently. The beam spread is fantastic, and my L1 almost destroys my U2, which says something.
Most reflectored lights waste their spill as it is too wide. There are only a few out there that bring spill further out, all the rest will need way more lumens as the E1B to achieve the same results outside when looking at medium distances.
This new optic is a blast. And I usually do not like optics. But in no way will this one b eexchanged for a reflector.
bernie


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Kiessling said:


> THis is the point I am trying to bring across about those new SF optics for some time now. They have a medium sized hotspot that has a perfect area coverage in th emedium field and uses the photons very efficiently. The beam spread is fantastic, and my L1 almost destroys my U2, which says something.
> Most reflectored lights waste their spill as it is too wide. There are only a few out there that bring spill further out, all the rest will need way more lumens as the E1B to achieve the same results outside when looking at medium distances.
> This new optic is a blast. And I usually do not like optics. But in no way will this one b eexchanged for a reflector.
> bernie


 
Bernie this is my first optics light. I had read (sometime ago ) that they just were not that good so I stayed away from them. The beam on any light is subjective, to say the least, according to the user. But, I for one love the beam of this light. I am very pleasantly surprised and would buy another Surefire optics light now without hesitation. I can't find a fault in this light. The only thing for me would be a tighter clip.

Bill


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

It sure ain't pretty compared to a good reflector. But it performs.


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

This light sure feels slippery, huh? Those of you that have one, doesn't it feel so different from other Surefires? I'm still getting used to it...but I do have to say that the clip is wonderful! I carry my light inside my jeans front pocket, bezel down.


----------



## senna94 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Has anyone even tried to see if an RCR123 cell will fit in the backup????? Also, any ideas on how to attach a lanyard?? I am pretty bummed because I ordered mine yesterday from Battery Junction and opted for the free UPS ground shipping. Problem is transit time to Houston is 5 business days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess I should have shelled out the extra bucks for expedited shipping.


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



senna94 said:


> Has anyone even tried to see if an RCR123 cell will fit in the backup????? Also, any ideas on how to attach a lanyard?? I am pretty bummed because I ordered mine yesterday from Battery Junction and opted for the free UPS ground shipping. Problem is transit time to Houston is 5 business days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess I should have shelled out the extra bucks for expedited shipping.



Yes, my AW RCR123 fits fine in the E1B. The only problem is that it sort of gets a little confused due to the higher voltage. When I use the RCR123, I click the light on and it's really bright, but then adjusts right away to the normal level. Same thing happens when I put it in the low mode. Then when you leave it on, it isn't an on/off flicker, but like a extra high/high flicker...alternating back and forth. That would get pretty annoying, I think.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



senna94 said:


> Has anyone even tried to see if an RCR123 cell will fit in the backup?????


 
I don't have any R123 batteries but if there bigger I highly question if they would fit. The battery tube is independent of the battery spring tensioner just like my E2e. The head of the E1B must come off to change the battery.

Bill


----------



## Daylo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

ttran97: Agreed, the smoothness sure feels different from other Surefires and the clip sure is sweet. I have to say I have never felt I haven't gotten my moneys worth when buying a Surefire product and this is no exception. The machining and HAIII finish are perfect and the output is great. My first of many new Surefires for this year, the saving has begun and purging of cash has begun.


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



senna94 said:


> Has anyone even tried to see if an RCR123 cell will fit in the backup????? Also, any ideas on how to attach a lanyard?? I am pretty bummed because I ordered mine yesterday from Battery Junction and opted for the free UPS ground shipping. Problem is transit time to Houston is 5 business days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess I should have shelled out the extra bucks for expedited shipping.



I've been thinking about the lanyard myself.....not seeing a good method of attachment that won't interfere with the function of the lanyard. Perhaps a couple o-rings around the body and behind the clip would work?....Guess that's the first line in the "con" column!!!



Kiessling said:


> THis is the point I am trying to bring across about those new SF optics for some time now. They have a medium sized hotspot that has a perfect area coverage in th emedium field and uses the photons very efficiently. The beam spread is fantastic, and my L1 almost destroys my U2, which says something.
> Most reflectored lights waste their spill as it is too wide. There are only a few out there that bring spill further out, all the rest will need way more lumens as the E1B to achieve the same results outside when looking at medium distances.
> This new optic is a blast. And I usually do not like optics. But in no way will this one b eexchanged for a reflector.
> bernie



Right on, Bernie! I'm not a fan of optics, love me some reflectors and their sexy beams. These new Surefire optics are fantastic however, they make the lights seem much brighter due to their more "efficient" collmination. They may not be pretty staring at white walls, but they sure do preform well in the "real world"...whereever THAT is!!!


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Hitthespot said:


> Bernie this is my first optics light. I had read (sometime ago ) that they just were not that good so I stayed away from them. The beam on any light is subjective, to say the least, according to the user. But, I for one love the beam of this light. I am very pleasantly surprised and would buy another Surefire optics light now without hesitation. I can't find a fault in this light. The only thing for me would be a tighter clip.
> 
> Bill



I agree you Bill, its a little loose for my liking as well; always liked the extra tight clip on the E2E. I bet that with a pair of vice-grips and a rag the clip would tighten up nicely; think I will give it a go...


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



mspeterson said:


> I agree you Bill, its a little loose for my liking as well; always liked the extra tight clip on the E2E. I bet that with a pair of vice-grips and a rag the clip would tighten up nicely; think I will give it a go...


 
Let me know because if that works I will do it also. I was laying on the couch and mine slipped right out of my pocket. The clip is definitely not tight enough for me. I also have a E2e and the clip is much tighter on mine too.

Bill


----------



## WadeF (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I just ordered a SF E1B.  Hopefully the clip will be tight enough for clipping to my jeans pocket. I also broke down and ordered a Fenix P2D Q5 (Already have a Q2). I was going to wait for a R2 bin or better P2D, but you know how this addiction goes.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



WadeF said:


> I just ordered a SF E1B.  Hopefully the clip will be tight enough for clipping to my jeans pocket. I also broke down and ordered a Fenix P2D Q5 (Already have a Q2). I was going to wait for a R2 bin or better P2D, but you know how this addiction goes.


 

I have them both Wade and they are both great lights. Two different kinds of beam patterns and I know there will be times I will want one over the other. I was clipping the E1B to my jeans. My clip is not tight enough. Hopefully someone will have a good fix to tighten it up.

Bill


----------



## MikeLip (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



WadeF said:


> I just ordered a SF E1B.  Hopefully the clip will be tight enough for clipping to my jeans pocket. I also broke down and ordered a Fenix P2D Q5 (Already have a Q2). I was going to wait for a R2 bin or better P2D, but you know how this addiction goes.



That won't be an issue. The clip doesn't grab between the light body and clip - just between the long flats of the clip if you see what I mean. Mine holds on to my jeans just fine, and the gap between clip and body are immaterial since that isn't where it grabs on.


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

One thing is for sure Surefire is definitely going the way of the optic. There is no doubt that the days of reflectors as they are used with Leds in Surefire flashlights are numbered. OK there are a few like the 6pL and g2l titan1a and the L2
Most of those are of the older generation of lights
Have a look at the catalog. It is interesting. The point is that Reflectors are on their way out. I have a sneaking suspicion that new optic based lights like the UA2 OPTIMUS have really nice beams and they are Optic based and adjustable from wide to tight like a Maglite. Except that a mag beam is really ugly without lots of stippling.
I have to say that I do have some reflector based flashlights with extremely nice beams. My titan has a nice beam so does my Novatac.
I have to agree that some of the earliest flashlights with optics had terrible beams. IMHO the current time based beams are a whole lot better.
Anyway To each his own.

Personally I am of the opinion that like it or not we will see reflectors go away completely on surefire LED based flashlights in the next few years.
Yaesumofo




Saxatilis said:


> "Saturn has rings."
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I should clarify my position on optics. I have yet to see one that doesn't have rings ... or some type of weird artifact or beam imperfection. Are there crappy reflectors, absolutely. But Surefire, Fenix, McGizmo and many others have produced reflectors that have nearly perfect beams. As of writing this post, I have yet to see an single optic that doesn't have some sort of weird artifact, ring or something wrong with it, as minor as it might be. Surefire and StenLight have been the closest so far that have actually produce one that I can honestly say I'm impressed with..... but..... they still aren't there yet.
> ...


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



ttran97 said:


> Yes, my AW RCR123 fits fine in the E1B. The only problem is that it sort of gets a little confused due to the higher voltage. When I use the RCR123, I click the light on and it's really bright, but then adjusts right away to the normal level. Same thing happens when I put it in the low mode. Then when you leave it on, it isn't an on/off flicker, but like a extra high/high flicker...alternating back and forth. That would get pretty annoying, I think.



Well, I was as excited as anyone about my incoming E1B, but I admit this is disappointing. :sigh: I am a pretty consistent RCR123A user (3.6v), so it's not what I was hoping for. I guess if I like this little jewel enough, I'll up my supply of primaries. If not, B/S/T here we come!


----------



## planex (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I agree about the optics. I'm not sad to see the reflectors go because the optics really give the lights a lot of performance in a small package.


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

My first Surefire optic was the L1 Cree. My first impression was very satisfying. This is what separates Surefire from other less establish company. Their R&D is way ahead. This was promptly followed by my acquisition of the E2L. I was a little disappointed that the hot spot of the E2L is smaller than the L1 but its runtime makes up for this. At the moment I am waiting for my E1B to arrive.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



ttran97 said:


> Yes, my AW RCR123 fits fine in the E1B. The only problem is that it sort of gets a little confused due to the higher voltage. When I use the RCR123, I click the light on and it's really bright, but then adjusts right away to the normal level. Same thing happens when I put it in the low mode. Then when you leave it on, it isn't an on/off flicker, but like a extra high/high flicker...alternating back and forth. That would get pretty annoying, I think.



That's not good news. :sigh:


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I fondled one at SHOT, and the UI was bitchin! When I saw this thread yesterday and saw they are shipping, I placed an order with Optics HQ. Found a Fedex tracking number waiting when I got home. 

Larry


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I popped in a crappy RadioShack 3.0 v, 400 mAh battery...and it doesn't do the flickering thing in high mode, but it does it in low mode. :sigh:


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



ttran97 said:


> Yes, my AW RCR123 fits fine in the E1B. The only problem is that it sort of gets a little confused due to the higher voltage. When I use the RCR123, I click the light on and it's really bright, but then adjusts right away to the normal level. Same thing happens when I put it in the low mode. Then when you leave it on, it isn't an on/off flicker, but like a extra high/high flicker...alternating back and forth. That would get pretty annoying, I think.




That sounds exactly like what the first gen KX1 does when I put an RCR123 from AW into it.

-Steve


----------



## Nathan (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



ttran97 said:


> Yes, my AW RCR123 fits fine in the E1B. The only problem is that it sort of gets a little confused due to the higher voltage. When I use the RCR123, I click the light on and it's really bright, but then adjusts right away to the normal level. Same thing happens when I put it in the low mode. Then when you leave it on, it isn't an on/off flicker, but like a extra high/high flicker...alternating back and forth. That would get pretty annoying, I think.


 
ttran,
So are you saying in flickers just once, then returns to to normal level? Or does it constantly flicker every 2 seconds like the KX1 does with an RCR123?


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Nathan said:


> ttran,
> So are you saying in flickers just once, then returns to to normal level? Or does it constantly flicker every 2 seconds like the KX1 does with an RCR123?



It flickers constantly...like a slow annoying strobe that doesn't turn off...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I think the Backup is trying to tell you something. It is, after all, optimized for one CR123, running a boost current regulated circuit. Maybe it has a sensor that protects it from over voltage. I don't expect most boost circuits to run well at 4+ volts, unless we are talking about the boost circuit of the KL4, KL5 running a lux V. The Nexgen at 750mA's-1 amp to the led will tolerate being over driven, to some extent. The Backup is not driven that hard.

Bill


----------



## Nathan (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



ttran97 said:


> It flickers constantly...like a slow annoying strobe that doesn't turn off...


 
Bummer. Somehow I'm not surprised. Mine should arrive any day, so I guess I better stock up on primaries.


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Nathan said:


> Bummer. Somehow I'm not surprised. Mine should arrive any day, so I guess I better stock up on primaries.



I might be sending mine off to milkspit...he's getting one soon and hopefully he can figure out a way for us to use this light with RCR's, and increasing the high! Maybe up around 180 lumen would be great! :twothumbs


----------



## Mash (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

One more SF LED head to think about! 
Regarding this issue, am I the only one who is totally confused (almost since day one!) about the SF LED heads, and which one does what?
I would love to see a thread similar to the one listing the SF switches, but this time listing all the LED heads, and all their related information, such as Optic/reflector, flood/spot, voltage range, emitter type, ouput, general opinions, etc etc. 
Will one of the gurus step up and provide this resource?


----------



## Stillphoto (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



tvodrd said:


> I fondled one at SHOT, and the UI was bitchin! When I saw this thread yesterday and saw they are shipping, I placed an order with Optics HQ. Found a Fedex tracking number waiting when I got home.
> 
> Larry


 
Oh man, they had them in stock close to you Larry! Plaza Cutlery has 8 of them right now. I'm really wanting to go get one of em, but not if they're going to be a flicker fest with rcr's.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



AFAustin said:


> Well, I was as excited as anyone about my incoming E1B, but I admit this is disappointing. :sigh: I am a pretty consistent RCR123A user (3.6v), so it's not what I was hoping for. I guess if I like this little jewel enough, I'll up my supply of primaries. If not, B/S/T here we come!



I definitely will wait for the new HDS Twist come out. Great light and it takes rechargeables very nice from factory. :naughty:


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Just get the 3V rechargeable LIFePO4 CR123. It works fine in my Surefire torches though the runtime is a bit short.


----------



## Fooboy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

E1B vs. L1 Cree Indoor and Outdoor beamshots please!

:mecry:


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



LA OZ said:


> Just get the 3V rechargeable LIFePO4 CR123. It works fine in my Surefire torches though the runtime is a bit short.



Frankly, I've avoided this in the hopes of keeping things a bit simplified (I've got enough chargers and cell types already). But, in case I soften up....what charger do you recommend with these cells?

Thanks.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I just got mine today and couldn't be happier with it. The tint on mine is to die for - perfectly white, just perfect. The hotspot is just a _little_ sloppy, but liveable. That won't stop me from finding a good reflector that will fit and plopping it in there... I love the UI. Simple and works! Its also VERY bright on high - I seriously think it may be more than 80 lumens. THe low is very nice as well - very usable as a close up or disaster prep light. Chalk this up as another winner from Surefire!


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: aliens?*



Gimpy00Wang said:


> A few pics of mine... In the pkg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How did you get yours so early?

-Evan


----------



## Fooboy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



djblank87 said:


> Of course when I get my E1B either today or Saturday *I will take some beamshot's of it outside along with an L1 cree and a few other lights*.
> 
> According to my email from BatteryJunction and my tracking number I'm thinking most likley Saturday.
> 
> No worries guys I will get them up asap....



Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Fooboy said:


> Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you.



*+1*


----------



## EV_007 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Fooboy said:


> I want to see L1 Cree vs. Backup indoor and outdoor beamshots!!!





As soon as I get my dirty mitts on one, I shall do the outdoor beamshot thingy and a white wall shot or two thrown in there as well. The interface and the lower low mode and the higher high mode compared to my L1, which is an awesome light BTW, makes this a good "backup" light indeed.

The lack of aggressive knurling should keep other items in my pockets from getting chewed up.


----------



## Fooboy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



EV_007 said:


> As soon as I get my dirty mitts on one, I shall do the outdoor beamshot thingy and a white wall shot or two thrown in there as well. The interface and the lower low mode and the higher high mode compared to my L1, which is an awesome light BTW, makes this a good "backup" light indeed.
> 
> The lack of aggressive knurling should keep other items in my pockets from getting chewed up.



I was wondering if you were going to do a review. It was *YOUR* L1 Cree review which sealed the deal on my own L1 Cree order 

I know it will be a thorough review. Please PM me when its up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Hitthespot said:


> I know you guys have been waiting for more beam shots. Here are a few I took real quick. The camera was in manual mode to stop down the exposure so you can see the difference in brightness. 1/200 sec 3.8f.
> Distance on all shots was approx 18 feet.
> 
> E1B is on the right in all three photo's.
> ...


That shows the difference between SureFire and "the others".


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Fooboy said:


> I was wondering if you were going to do a review. It was *YOUR* L1 Cree review which sealed the deal on my own L1 Cree order!:thumbsup:



Amazing coincidence... but this happened with me too!
And today I love my SF L1...

:twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That shows the difference between SureFire and "the others".


 
Those pics show the E1B has more throw, which it should because of the optic. Using an optic is a great way to get more throw out of a small light. However, it doesn't mean the E1B is putting out more lumens, they are just more focused. Depends on if you want bright spill and a floody hot spot, or a tight hot spot and dimmer spill.

Also the way those pictures were taken isn't the best. Most of those lights would have brighter spill than the E1B, which would be overlapping the hot spot of the E1B making it look even brighter, but the E1B should have a brighter hot spot than those lights anyway. I would have done the beam shots independantly, then place the images side by side. 

I'm hoping to have my E1B this week, hoping it is a little brighter than my SF L1.


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



WadeF said:


> I'm hoping to have my E1B this week, hoping it is a little brighter than my SF L1.



if the E1B is noticeably brighter than the L1 I would be forced to look into it. the carrying option is far superior to the L1.


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

After reading all the great comments I decided to order my E1B tonight. Now the fun part of waiting for the brown truck of joy...


----------



## LG&M (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I am waiting for the big brown truck of joy also. I was realy on the fence on the L1. I knew it would be a great light but it cost more then I had ever spent on a light (I know I'm cheap). I told myself to wait and see what comes out of SHOT. When I saw the E1B and it was a little smaller ,a little brighter & a little cheaper I jumped off the fence as fast as I could. I think (Hope) this light will be a great EDC for me. The funny thing is it wont be a backup but a primary light. I think I might have to buy a new light to "Backup" this light. Until then I think I will use my P4 LOD-CE.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: aliens?*



Lightguy27 said:


> How did you get yours so early?
> 
> -Evan



I pre-ordered from batteryjunction.com and I'm only about an hour away so shipping was super-quick (next day). 

- Chris


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



> Personally I am of the opinion that like it or not we will see reflectors go away completely on surefire LED based flashlights in the next few years.
> Yaesumofo



I couldn't agree more. Reflector' days are numbered.

MSax


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



270winchester said:


> if the E1B is noticeably brighter than the L1 I would be forced to look into it. the carrying option is far superior to the L1.



I think exactly the same way! 

I like a lot my EDC SF L1 but, sometimes, it is too big in the pocket. And the knurling is destroying my jeans...


----------



## SIGconvert (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Mine came in the mail from my dealer on Saturday while I was eating my lunch. I was suprised how much easier it is to pocket carry than the L1 I got a few months ago. Much more low profile too.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I dont understand why the g2 with two batteries can do 12 hours while this can only do one on one battery.
Is the G2 with cree not regulated?


----------



## ttran97 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



eyeeatingfish said:


> I dont understand why the g2 with two batteries can do 12 hours while this can only do one on one battery.
> Is the G2*L* with cree not regulated?



The G2*L* is regulated only for the first part of those 12 hrs. After that, it's really dim and just drags out...not sure how useful the light becomes. I don't have any actual numbers, but you get the idea.

*Edit:* Added "L" to "G2" to clarify. :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Best to fully reference that it is the G2L (rather than the G2) that has the P60L LED assembly with regulated output.

(NB: Whilst it is certainly possible to refer to the "G2 LED" the convention is to add an "L" to the model to indicate that it [now] has the P60L LED assembly [rather than the P60 incandescent lamp assembly].

Examples would be:
6PL, 9PL
6PDL
G2L, G2ZL
G3L
Z2L, Z3L, 6ZL, 9ZL
C2L, C3L
D2L, D3L


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



ttran97 said:


> The G2*L* is regulated only for the first part of those 12 hrs. After that, it's really dim and just drags out...not sure how useful the light becomes. I don't have any actual numbers, but you get the idea.
> 
> *Edit:* Added "L" to "G2" to clarify. :thumbsup:



Does anyone have a runtime chart of the 6P or G2 led models to show how much is regulated and what brightness we can expect from the last 4 - 6 hours of the 12 hour runtime?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



eyeeatingfish said:


> Does anyone have a runtime chart of the 6P or G2 led models to show how much is regulated and what brightness we can expect from the last 4 - 6 hours of the 12 hour runtime?



Search chevrofreaks threads. Using the P60L module he tested it in a 6P and G2. He has not tested the G2 with the newer Al bezel.

Bill


----------



## cv3po (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: aliens?*



Gimpy00Wang said:


> A few pics of mine... In the pkg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is that a CR Sebenza? I miss mine, what a tough package to be so gorgeous. That blade............those grinds! I just might have to get another

EDIT: sorry, just read post 111


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Urgh... I hate aliens. Specially those big headed greys! :thumbsdow


----------



## Burgess (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

:lolsign:
_


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Alien technology is RFID - means you are being radio tracked.  RFID was supposed to be in use by now in WalMarts on almost everything but from what I've seen it's only likely in higher priced items. You can somewhat see the antenna outline in your pic under the tag I believe.


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

If that's the case then I guess they'll enjoy watching where my trash goes.

:laughing:


----------



## greenstuffs (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Walmart will know what kind of cereals you eat and toilet paper you use if they implement the RFID. Kind of scary but i really don't care if giving up the little privacy i have left in this country means a lower price. 



matrixshaman said:


> Alien technology is RFID - means you are being radio tracked.  RFID was supposed to be in use by now in WalMarts on almost everything but from what I've seen it's only likely in higher priced items. You can somewhat see the antenna outline in your pic under the tag I believe.


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I am not so sure about this. My E1B is the one of brightest single cell lights I have. The optic does a great job of concentrating the emitters energy into a very nice tight beam.
I am just not convinced that TIR optical systems aren't every bit as efficient as reflectors. These TIR optics have come a long way. If you read the spec sheets from TIR type optics you will see that they are very efficient.

The proof is in the pudding. IMHO the beam on from the E1B is pretty darn good especially for a little single cell pocket light.
Yaesumofo





planex said:


> I agree about the optics. I'm not sad to see the reflectors go because the optics really give the lights a lot of performance in a small package.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

:thinking: I don't get it yaesu. Seems like planex is speaking in favor of the optics also.


----------



## the fuzz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

just recieved this great small pcketable light absolutely love the clip.

On the white wall a few rings noticed not as perfect as some beam shots ive seen posted here.
No donut hole.
nice white been .
It a light i expected great things after reading post on this and at moment hasnt dissapointed me .

Ill get back to ya when it turns dark


----------



## the fuzz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

night is upon us and tested the E1B OMG..

Its all that its been hyped up to be and more.

I have an L6, it out throws my L6 by alittle, and has a more hot spot and throw, but smaller side spill then the L6.

It outdoes my fenix 3PD in throw and hotspot. on max but smaller side spill.

E1B on low 5 lumens is actually brighter then i expected.

this is truelly a gem of a light/

For a 1 light cell it throws light 100 meters easy.

Light is White

Amazing .

I m wrapped i got it . And its small and can be carreid any where with the groovey clip is a bonus


----------



## GPB (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



eyeeatingfish said:


> Does anyone have a runtime chart of the 6P or G2 led models to show how much is regulated and what brightness we can expect from the last 4 - 6 hours of the 12 hour runtime?


 
If you look at Surefire's website they have an online 2008 catalog. I believe there is a graph of the G3L vs 6PL in that catalog.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

At 80 lumens this is brighter than a P3D at about 200 lumens?

Has anyone tried rechargeable 123As?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



eyeeatingfish said:


> At 80 lumens this is brighter than a P3D at about 200 lumens?
> 
> Has anyone tried rechargeable 123As?


Well, the P3D uses emitter lumens under ideal 'laboratory' conditions, while SuFire is known to underate lumens from torch lumens. Having said that, I don't think the E1B is brighter than the P3D. The P3D on turbo is pretty much a novelty item that pushes the LED too hard to be practical. You can run the E1B on high till the batteries are fully drained with no heating issues.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

The spot from the E1B will be brighter because of the TIR optics, but the overall output from the P3D will beat the E1B....That is unless you have your E1B modded by Milky to put out 200+ lumen...Then it's a different story.

I tried an AW 3.7v protected cell in my E1B before I had it modded. It made the emitter do a slow flash. I have heard that you can use a 3v rechargeable in it though. Again, after the Milky mod, my E1B can take AW 3.7v protected cells.

It's a great mod, at a reasonable price.....Go ahead...You know you want to.:devil:









eyeeatingfish said:


> At 80 lumens this is brighter than a P3D at about 200 lumens?
> 
> Has anyone tried rechargeable 123As?


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



bondr006 said:


> The spot from the E1B will be brighter because of the TIR optics, but the overall output from the P3D will beat the E1B....That is unless you have your E1B modded by Milky to put out 200+ lumen...Then it's a different story.
> 
> I tried an AW 3.7v protected cell in my E1B before I had it modded. It made the emitter do a slow flash. I have heard that you can use a 3v rechargeable in it though. Again, after the Milky mod, my E1B can take AW 3.7v protected cells.
> 
> It's a great mod, at a reasonable price.....Go ahead...You know you want to.:devil:



Wow, bondr006! You're such a lucky guy to have all these milkyspit mods! They look so cool!!!

(I started putting the E2D tailcap on my little Transformer Noir too...The "Jesus fish" look is starting to grow on me. haha)


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



eyeeatingfish said:


> At 80 lumens this is brighter than a P3D at about 200 lumens?
> 
> Has anyone tried rechargeable 123As?


 

I've tried RCR's and the modes in my light does not work correctly.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



greenstuffs said:


> I've tried RCR's and the modes in my light does not work correctly.



The 3 volt one or the 3.6 volt one?


----------



## scaredofthedark (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



bondr006 said:


> It's a great mod, at a reasonable price.....Go ahead...You know you want to.:devil:



exactly what is "reasonable" for you?


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

Although I will not divulge Milky's fees here...you can PM him here. You can also email him here and here.



scaredofthedark said:


> exactly what is "reasonable" for you?


----------



## scaredofthedark (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

fair enough i was thinking about pming him few hours ago, but i don't have an e1b....yet


----------



## Stainz (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*



GPB said:


> If you look at Surefire's website they have an online 2008 catalog. I believe there is a graph of the G3L vs 6PL in that catalog.


 

I have both of their printed catalogs, the 'Tactical Products' and 'Illumination Tools' catalogs for 2008 - no graphs. I have yet to replace the 2 SF CR123s that came with my 6P LED and 6P with added P60L new a month or so back. I am so glad I bought a few spares - and then spent <$70 for 3 dozen SF's from SF (2nd Day - still a deal for $2!). I may need that 10 yr shelf life...

I wonder what batteries LA Police Gear uses as SF 'incentives'... only eight with an E1B (And free shipping.). That little bugger is $110! I know where part of my 'economic incentive' tax advance will go...

Stainz


----------



## GPB (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

in the "Illumination Tools" catalog on page 45, under the title "A word about measurements"

( I am looking at the electronic version, so your page number may be +/- a few )

Its just before the HID section of the catalog.


----------



## 276 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

this is totally of subject in a way but yesterday at work a new associate decided to steal somethings including my wallet, phone, ipod, and E1B. thankfully i decide to go to lunch and found my stuff missing. called the cops and got everything back but 45 bucks i would have hated it i never got my E1b back i love this thing!!!


----------



## Burgess (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

*a new associate *



Hopefully, now an EX-associate.






That is NOT gonna' look good on his Resume !

_


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

I guess that thief's worst nightmare would be a jury with a CPFer or two on it! :whoopin:


----------



## 276 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup has landed!!!!!*

actually she


----------



## Burgess (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, did "she" get *fired* for this on-the-job theft ?


:devil:
_


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 24, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Well, did "she" get *fired* for this on-the-job theft ?
> 
> 
> :devil:
> _



Was she cute? A cute female flashaholic....forget firing her...marry her! haha...j/k


----------



## Burgess (Apr 24, 2008)

:eeew:
_


----------



## 276 (Apr 24, 2008)

not cute.. and of course fired


----------



## umc (Apr 30, 2008)

Back to the E1B's beamshot. Question, I got my E1B just the other day and it has one of the ugliest beams I've seen. The hotspot is uneven and not really round plus there are rings throughout it seems.

The pictures on the first page look like the E1B's beam is very nice, is it different from the picture or is that a pretty accurate portrayal?

Maybe I'll try and get a pic of mine up later.


----------



## ryanv (Apr 30, 2008)

i just ordered mine sat, i excited to get it and see what it can do. Currently I EDC a L4, we'll see how the backup compares.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 30, 2008)

ryanv said:


> i just ordered mine sat, i excited to get it and see what it can do. Currently I EDC a L4, we'll see how the backup compares.



Hmmm. I've only read this post of this thread, but I'm concerned that you'll not be happy if you're comparing the L4 to the E1B. The only things those lights have in common is that 1) they're made my SF and 2) they take a CR123 cell.

-- L4 = a flood, wall of light.
-- E1B = a very much narrower beam, that throws much further.


----------



## ryanv (Apr 30, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Hmmm. I've only read this post of this thread, but I'm concerned that you'll not be happy if you're comparing the L4 to the E1B. The only things those lights have in common is that 1) they're made my SF and 2) they take a CR123 cell.
> 
> -- L4 = a flood, wall of light.
> -- E1B = a very much narrower beam, that throws much further.



I understand, I am looking for something with a more directed beam. Believe me though, i love the L4 and the flood of it, i just wish it threw a bit more.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 30, 2008)

Welcome to CPF ryanv. I think you will be extremely happy with your E1B. It is going to give you the extra throw you are looking for. Between the L4 and the E1B, you have the best of both worlds. Hang on to your wallet, and have a good time while your here. If you've got a light related question....This is definitely the place to find the answer:thumbsup:



ryanv said:


> I understand, I am looking for something with a more directed beam. Believe me though, i love the L4 and the flood of it, i just wish it threw a bit more.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 1, 2008)

ryanv said:


> I understand, I am looking for something with a more directed beam. Believe me though, i love the L4 and the flood of it, i just wish it threw a bit more.



OK, cool. You'll be in great shape with both of these lights. I really like them both.


----------



## dcowboyscr (May 1, 2008)

I tested my new E1B last night outside for throw and I was super impressed especially for a small 1 cell led light. Surefire hit a homerun with this one!


----------



## Patrik (May 13, 2008)

Just recieved my E1B today, first impressions.

_Good things:_
Size is perfect in my hand
80L/5L
Nice throw
I like the clip

_Bad things:_
The smoothness... I exchanged the clickie with a SF twisty z52, much better. And I dont like clickies... dont trust them.
Just one O-ring when SF shows two of them on their website.

_Overall:_
3 stars out of five, a few things that I dont like but its a nice light. It will be my new EDC.


----------



## Size15's (May 13, 2008)

Patrik said:


> _Bad things:_
> Just one O-ring when SF shows two of them on their website.


No SureFire E-Series model has ever had double o-rings [on the TailCap-end of the body].


SureFire's webpage for the E1B here does not state that it has double o-rings (unless I'm missing it somewhere)

Their more flashy page for the E1B here does indeed show a photo of a segment of a double o-ringed body. It's not an E1B though. It's the wrong anodised colour, wrong dimensions. Possibly a photo of an M3 or perhaps an MH90.
The description does not mention double o-rings. The same image segment is also used for the other models featured on that flashy site.

The E1B doesn't need double o-rings anyway. They are only really required for divelights that could have the components rotated underwater.
One could argue that double o-rings stiffen up the ability to rotate the TailCap - useful in some situations I guess.

I'm sorry that SureFire's poor use of images (in the attempt to be helpful and show off the features of the flashlight) resulted in you having this expectation. Perhaps you'd like to contact SureFire and let them know how you feel?

Al


----------



## JNewell (May 13, 2008)

> One could argue that double o-rings stiffen up the ability to rotate the TailCap - useful in some situations I guess.


 
Definitely true - although not really a factor for a clicky, really.


----------



## Patrik (May 13, 2008)

Size15's said:


> No SureFire E-Series model has ever had double o-rings [on the TailCap-end of the body].
> 
> 
> SureFire's webpage for the E1B here does not state that it has double o-rings (unless I'm missing it somewhere)
> ...


 
Yeah I noticed that the colour was wrong, and you are right that SF doesnt say that it has double, but since they use a rather advanced (skillfully) presentation of the E1B and other lights I was hoping the picture also would be accurate.

One other thing I noticed was that internally the E1B clickie doesnt have an O-ring that I could see, but the z52 has. Tru that double O-rings does stiffen up things, I kinda like it.

I am not really sure SF would care much about my opinion, otherwise I would have done so in an instance.


----------



## Size15's (May 13, 2008)

Patrik said:


> I am not really sure SF would care much about my opinion, otherwise I would have done so in an instance.


Go on! Send them an email.
You saw a photo of double o-rings 'helping' to explain the features of the E1B on their very own website. It was an influencing factor in your decision to purchase an E1B. You were disappointed that the E1B does not actually feature double o-rings and hope that letting SureFire know that they can replace the photo with a more representative photo, lets push the boat out and say how about a photo of the actual product.

Al


----------



## ryanv (May 13, 2008)

update: I love the e1b. its small and powerful, what more could you want? Its sure not the beam of an L4, but it throws a lot further. I will be keeping both the flashlights. I found myself this weekend carrying both of them......


----------

